
'Meet Peter, your AI-based lawyer' - anigbrowl
https://hirepeter.com/
======
pseingatl
Scary. Peter isn't a licensed attorney or even a member of the bar. This is
not surprising, because on his web page he invites users/clients to break the
law, that is, notarizing documents outside the presence of the signer without
asking for identification. Oops.

I'm sure that Bitproof, Inc. has a decent start-up forms library, but the
organized bar is very jealous of its prerogatives. Like Zenefits selling
insurance without using licensed brokers, it's deja vu all over again.

~~~
pseingatl
By the way, a real lawyer would alert you to the existence of 28 U.S.C. 1746
that provides for authentication in the absence of a notary. It's a handy
alternative when no notary can be present and is just as effective.

